# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  2 <10m2 sheds or one big one?

## trentski

Hi All, 
I'm in need of a shed, or sheds, for storage and as a workshop. If I build two <10m2 sheds I don't need to worry about permits.
if I build one 20m2 shed then I require a permit and the associated costs with that, then I need to separate the clean storage area from the workshop area. 
Am I right in saying that permits and inspections would cost about $1000? 
Interested in your thoughts. :Biggrin: 
Trent

----------


## Cheltenham3192

Hi Trentski,
the costs include the preparation of the documentation ie you have to supply plans as part of the application.  My Council (City of Kingston in Melbourne) has a list of requirements here: Kingston City Council, Melbourne, Australia - Building Permits - Documents Required. However, when doing exactly what you are I went into Council's Building Department and the person I spoke to was exceptionally helpful.  They stepped through the application form and told me what I had to write for a small application like the shed (the forms are used for major construction too, so they appear daunting if you haven't seen them before).  I think a plan was required though, and some shed suppliers will provide them. 
The costs are based upon the value of the construction, including labour costs, as well as your costs in making the application, like preparing plans, and possibly in seeking approval from your water authority if easements are nearby.   
I went with two small sheds.

----------


## m6sports

Build two small sheds right next to each other so they touch and then cut in a real big door way  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Or build 2 small sheds and the put an "Unattached" walkway between them

----------


## The Roofer

What Moondog said  :2thumbsup:  
Because if you place two sheds together with an internal opening - it could be deemed as a shed with a floor area of 20 sm. If you sell the house the structure may require a building permit to be supplied later. 
The Unattached covered walkway keeps the floor areas at 10 sm each.

----------


## Ashore

Go with the two sheds,  but next to each other with a good walkway, that way you only need 1 slab 
I left 1.5 m between mine and now all has been passed etc, next summer I will cover it . As the sheds and roofs line up there wont be a problem , then put a door front and back , some timber racks and I'll have an extra storage area

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Plans and permits for my 50m2 garage were only $500 including inspections. I had 24 months to finish the project including concrete floor and stormwater connections, after that i would have had to pay an additional fee for any inspections. I had it all done in 2 months.

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

Personally, I would ask the council or a private certifier for a quote on fee's. 
Smaller projects like a shed are generally not that expensive and $500.00 in fees and a correctly approved structure has got to be better than a whole bunch of mucking around and crossed fingers. 
my 2 cents 
cheers, Dave

----------


## trentski

Thanks everyone for your answers.
The two small with a covered walkway between them is my preferred choice.  
Keeps the workshop separate from the storage shed and gives me an other storage area for wheelbarrow etc.
Also means I don't give the council more in rate money than I have to as it won't show as an "enhancement"

----------

